# Hapkido book



## xavier (Sep 15, 2011)

i am just starting with hapkido and i can' t make it to class as often as i would like. is there a legit book that i could use as reference so i can study and practice with my son, that way i will have some idea of what is given at class. thank you.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 16, 2011)

xavier said:


> i am just starting with hapkido and i can' t make it to class as often as i would like. is there a legit book that i could use as reference so i can study and practice with my son, that way i will have some idea of what is given at class. thank you.


Id recommend findout out which variety of Hapkido youre learning (Just ask someone at a High Rank. Theyll probably know what I mean), and ask if they have some kind of Encyclopedia. If not, just find a Book of the sort, preferably written after 1950, but before 1990.

Thats just how Id do it, though. Im sure someone will jump in and Name a Book


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2011)

Is your son age 16 or older? It is thought that some of the pressures put on joints and bones from wrist locks and arm bars can deform body structures in children.

I am also concerned by the idea of someone so new to hapkido practicing technique without the guidance of a qualified instructor. Most importantly, there is the possibility of injury. There is also the possibility of practicing incorrectly and then having to un-learn the incorrect motion in addition to learning the correct movements.

Finally, the person to ask about a reference manual is your instructor. There are many, many different takes on hapkido. Additionally, your instructor probably prefers you to be working very specific material in preparation for things to come.

I would recommend you practice things like kicking and hand striking at home and wait till you get to the dojang under the guidance of your instructor for wrist locking/arm bars/choking training.

But really, you should ask your instructor what you should be practicing at home and how.

Learning hapkido out of a book is a bad idea for beginners.


----------

